# I reckon Kate Bush has a HWHV



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

just chillaxing with some tunes and I came across this gem, very soporofic but beautiful nonetheless (imo), but my guess is that the great songstress Kate Bush has got a wirey red dog 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XanGJq0RQA


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

It must be our age ;D!
I love Kate Bush too!
I guess she likes Weimaraners,did you see the hounds of love?


----------

